# Cannot identify tractor 674 or 84 hydro??



## Scott A Scheffert (Sep 18, 2019)

My brother purchased this freshly painted tractor which has 674 stickers
I think its a 84 hydro
only tag is under ur legs on left side as you sit in seat (in pic shown worn out)
has hi/low and hydro drive left of steering wheel
i cannot find the vin to cross reference the year via tractor data
it was originally yellow so I suspect a backhoe or construction style rig. Seems very beefy front end

its a diesel, and runs great but starting these is a bear until someone told me to pull fuel shut off out 1/4 pull and that chokes it. seems to work, cold blooded machine

I want to order couple parts for it but no idea what year or for sure what model it even is
i cannot find vin tags near the right axel so any help would be awesome.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is as close as I can get.
http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/0/5/57-international-harvester-250a.html
The model / serial number plate should look similar to this, less the "PT"


----------



## Scott A Scheffert (Sep 18, 2019)

pogobill said:


> This is as close as I can get.
> http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/0/5/57-international-harvester-250a.html
> The model / serial number plate should look similar to this, less the "PT"
> View attachment 49399



good find
the tractor data site shows this as a gear drive. Its actually hydro
but everything else adds up


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you scroll down on the Tractordata page under "Transmission" the Hydro is underneath the Gear drive one.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Never seen a 674 or hydro 84 with a cast iron grille housing or the side plates welded alongside the engine. Those plates should be bolt on for removal to work on engine or to split for clutch. Front axle don't look right either


----------

